# Comment on Uber Article to Get In-App Tipping



## incomecsm (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber recently published this article on why they WON'T put an In-app tipping option despite the lawsuit.

https://medium.com/@UberPubPolicy/our-approach-to-tipping-aa0074c0fddc#.95szbs167

Please COMMENT and tell them why they must put an in-app tipping option.

Get your voice heard by them since they read the comments on Medium!!!

Trust me if enough people tell them why they need it then they will see maybe why they should add the in-app tipping option.


----------



## NJJJJ (May 1, 2016)

Great idea. Thanks for share. I posted my Comment!!! 

Both riders and drivers are already bashing on Uber which is a good sign...Hopefully it will put pressure on them to finally add the long waited in-app tipping option!


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

I get tips through the app. No problem...

Just not with "them"


----------

